
The Startup Legitimizer - azazo
http://thestartuplegitimizer.com/
======
thetrumanshow
Edits: context.

Fake it until you make it, as they say. However, this is dishonest (if it
isn't a joke).

BUT... On the flip side, my anecdotal evidence suggests that naughty founders
are statistically more successful. I think PG has some anecdotes to support
this as well. Successful founders I know personally, without naming names,
have: spammed inboxes, started automated 'conversations' with business owners
as part of a pre-sales-filter, deceived potential employees about outcomes,
fired the whole team to save money and pivot when there was still a crap-ton
of money in the bank, and generally been willing to sell concepts to investors
that are total crap. Then there are the well-known stories, like AirBnB
fishing Craigslist for homeowners and renters. All shady, grey-hat, probably
unethical to lots of people.

There is a low-bar of naughtiness that, if you're not willing to exceed, will
limit your ability to be successful... anecdotally speaking.

------
digitalengineer
This is not building trust, actually the opposite. This is what fakers would
do.

Some time ago I build a startup that required good looking people and even
kids in all ages to provide me with their email, several photo's, their
location and their (cell)phone number, which enough people did for me to boast
about nation-wide coverage in the Netherlands.

If you _really_ want people to give you their details you're going to have to
show you're for real. At the very least you should show who is running the
show and how a user could connect with you. Email is fine, a likedin profile
with a ton of linked people and recommendations is even better and a phone
number and address also build trust. Because people see they could phone you
up will stop most of them from actually doing so.

Another thing I spend a ton of time on to build trust is the FAQ. Think about
what your users worry about and make those worries the top 10 questions. If
you have a few bucks make sure your legal stuff is legit as well. I negotiated
with a well know IT lawyer and was able to provide me and my users good legal
protection. Also blog about everything.

------
sachingulaya
The funny thing is I could use something like this. We've been covered in
Fortune and, if their logo was here, I would legitimately use this service ;).

------
taude
This is funny. The only thing I could suggest is that they use a subtle
textured background pattern to make it even more startupy.

------
gimeq
I love it.

It is a complete and utter mockery, yet it provides real value to the the
users it is mocking.

------
gottagetmac
Clever, although I'm not sure why NYMag and Fast Co. are more legit than CNN
and Wired.

------
didsomeonesay
Seems legit.

